# Death Note and Code Geass



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

IndustrialClef said:


> I love Death Note. I was addicted to it and I would re-watch it again and again. I have not seen Code Geass but I will one day. It sounds good.
> 
> I can't explain Death Note. It captivates you and you fall in love with all the characters. It's worth watching and loving it.


Although I personally liked Code Geass better, I find Death Note easier to rewatch.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> Although I personally liked Code Geass better, I find Death Note easier to rewatch.


I think it is one of those shows where when you see it again, you pick up more. For me it is like that. It never gets boring.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

Master Mind said:


> What difference does it make how old something is? If someone's never seen something before, then it's new to them. That's one reason why they keep remaking things for a new generation that's never seen it before.
> 
> And people never watch old movies? Listen to old music? It's an example of staying power if people keep watching/listening/etc. to something after it's no longer new. There are lots of flash in the pans that no one remembers after its 15 minutes of fame.


i didnt say they weren't good!! i love geass i just meant that there have been more shows coming out that have similar psychological play in them that no one seems to be discussing!


----------



## lost monkey (Aug 31, 2012)

I love both code geass and death note


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

They ended a couple years ago, they just have some real longevity. They had a real impact on the U.S.; they're different from the kiddie anime we were used to getting up until that point. Death Note especially had a HUGE following back when it was airing. 

As for the avatars, there are anime fans on PerC. Maybe it's their favorite or one of them?


----------

